# Java Axis WebService SOAP



## fifibellt (17. April 2005)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich arbeite an einem Web Service mit Apache Axis und möchte damit auf meine MySql Datenbank zugreifen. Das klappt auch soweit. Mein Problem ist wie ich auf Multidimensionale Arrays zugreife bzw meinen eigenen Return Type festlege. Wenn man den Web Service von Google betrachtet:
http://api.google.com/GoogleSearch.wsdl
stößt man oben auf diesen Bereich:

```
<xsd:complexType name="GoogleSearchResult">
-
	<xsd:all>
<xsd:element name="documentFiltering" type="xsd:boolean"/>
<xsd:element name="searchComments" type="xsd:string"/>
<xsd:element name="estimatedTotalResultsCount" type="xsd:int"/>
<xsd:element name="estimateIsExact" type="xsd:boolean"/>
<xsd:element name="resultElements" type="typens:ResultElementArray"/>
<xsd:element name="searchQuery" type="xsd:string"/>
<xsd:element name="startIndex" type="xsd:int"/>
<xsd:element name="endIndex" type="xsd:int"/>
<xsd:element name="searchTips" type="xsd:string"/>
<xsd:element name="directoryCategories" type="typens:DirectoryCategoryArray"/>
<xsd:element name="searchTime" type="xsd:double"/>
</xsd:all>
</xsd:complexType>
```
ich weiß aber nicht wie ich dieses Festlegen kann.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber es hat wohl etwas mit den Einträgen:
    serializer="my.java.Serializer"
    deserializer="my.java.DeserializerFactory"
(http://ws.apache.org/axis/java/user-guide.html)
zu tun ... aber was?

Kann mir da jemand helfen wie man diese Serializer aufbaut bzw. mich auf den richtigen Weg schupsen?

Vielen Dank
Sebastian


----------



## fifibellt (18. April 2005)

Ich bin nun ein Stück weiter gekommen
mit Hilfe von: 
http://entwickler.com/sus/sus_buch/psecom,id,61,nodeid,8,_language,de.html

Zumindest dass ich es so weit hinbekommen habe:

```
<complexType name="UserRecord">
<sequence/>
</complexType>
```

Kann mir nun vielleicht noch einer sagen wie ich Elemente definieren kann mit Namen und Types wie oben?

Vielen Dank
Seb


----------

